# Nikon P1000 with 125x Zoom



## Chaitanya (Jul 10, 2018)

Nikon just announced successor to P900 with 24-3000mm/125x optical zoom.
https://nikonrumors.com/2018/07/10/nikon-coolpix-p1000-camera-finally-announced.aspx/


----------



## fullstop (Jul 10, 2018)

not interested, but i just note that there is lots and lots of marketing blabla, but no mention how small the sensor really is? 1/1.7"? 1/2.3"?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 10, 2018)

fullstop said:


> not interested, but i just note that there is lots and lots of marketing blabla, but no mention how small the sensor really is? 1/1.7"? 1/2.3"?


1/2.3" so quite small also the camera weighs a lot and it might attract birders who want reach and convinience of a compact.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jul 10, 2018)

Ridiculous. 
The John Holmes of compact cameras.


----------

